# Where are my stretchy pants?



## Ronni (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm gonna need 'em, because I'm going to celebrate Thanksgiving three days in a row! 

Tomorrow Ron and I are going to do Thanksgiving for his family plus friends. Lots of yummy food!  Friday we are invited to attend another Thanksgiving.  My friend is an excellent cook!!!  Saturday is my Thanksgiving with my family and friends, and there will be a ridiculous amount of food there, too!  

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I'll be cooking at Ron's get together,  and at mine, plus he'll be over here helping with mine on Saturday, as I will for his tomorrow.  Thankfully I don't have to cook for the one we're going to on Friday, I'll just bring wine and make Shepherd's Bread dip.  [/FONT]

Anyone wanna take bets on how many pounds I'll put on over the course of this Thanksgiving long weekend?  :thanksgiving:


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2018)

I plan on being a moo-moo and doing a lot of grazing, so I'll probably put on my muu-muu.  I'm not sure stretchy pants will be enough......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2018)

Have fun Ronni!  I think you'll put on 3 pounds, but you're very active so you'll drop them just as quickly. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 22, 2018)

I guess 5 pounds. 
Have fun and eat to your heart’s content. 
You’re the kind that will lose it again so no biggie.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 26, 2018)

Ok, three Thanksgivings in the bag!!  Whew!  I'm afraid to get on the scale! It was a lot of fun this year!!  Well...it is every year   We all had a blast.   

Here's almost everyone gathered around for Thanksgiving #3 (mine)


Me and Sheri, one of Ron's daughters at Ron's Thanksgiving


My son Cameron, and one of my granddaughters Lorelei, taste testing my gravy.


Apple pie done, peach cobbler ready to pop in the oven.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2018)

What a truly happy bunch of people around your table, Ronni! Everyone  seems to radiate love and enjoyment. You look fabulous. Thanks for  inviting me in.


----------

